# Billing for C-section assist & Delivery/birthing room



## cnoah (May 21, 2010)

Our family practice doctors want to bill out the c-section assist (59514-80) and also think they should be able to bill out the 99464 & 99461 for newborn at the same time.  Can they be an assistant at surgery and also do the newborn care at the same time?  Thanks for any insight.


----------



## KathyBenson (May 21, 2010)

*fetal demis*

Hi,  I would think your dr's could bill for the newborn care with the delivery. My dr's are OB and we don't do newborn care, so I'm not positive on that, but I can't think why they couldn't since Csx is mom and they'll have to "care" for the fetal demise as well and that would be the baby.  I am curious as to why the assist on the Csx.  My dr's have never used an assistant on fetal demise or even twin live birth.  Just so long as you show med nec in your coding.
Hope it works out for you. 
Nice talking with you.
Kathy:


----------

